
America's health care industry will be recast by the pandemic:winners and losers - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/business/2020/05/09/the-pandemic-will-recast-americas-health-care-industrial-complex
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/q7lep](https://archive.vn/q7lep)

